# John Cotton on the administration of baptism in public worship



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 14, 2020)

Q. _After the Ministry of the Word; what other part of God’s Worship is next to be Administered?_

A. After the Word, which is the Covenant of God, the Seals of the Covenant are next to be administered; & as for Baptism, it is to be dispensed by a Minister of the Gospel, unto a Believer professing his Repentance and his Faith, being a Member of the same Church-Body, and likewise to his Seed, presented by the Parent, unto the Lord and his Church.

At which time the Minister in God’s room calleth upon the Parent, to Renew his Covenant with God, for himself and his Seed, and calleth upon God as the nature of the Ordinance requireth, for the pardon of Original Sin, and the Sin of the Parent, and likewise for a Blessing upon the Sacrament, and the Infant, and then calling the Child by that name the Parents hath given it, for their own Edification and the Childs; he baptizeth it, whether by dipping or sprinkling, in the _Name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost, Acts_ 8.38 _Acts_ 16.31, 32, 36, 37, 38 1 _Cor_ 10.16, 17 _Acts_ 16.14, 15 1 _Cor_ 7.14. _Mat_ 3.11 1 _Tim._ 4.5 _Luke_ 1.63 _Mat_ 28.19. ...

For the reference, see John Cotton on the administration of baptism in public worship.


----------

